# Coil Overs



## punk228 (Nov 28, 2003)

Are springs from a 99 altima interchangable with a 01 ?


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

yes. springs are the same for 93-01. i believe the struts are the same for 93-01 as well. but the RSB is diff for first gens and the FSTB is definitely different; and rare/hard to find for 2nd gens.


----------

